# Acidulated Malt



## Let's Brew Beer (2/3/17)

Having recently discovered that our tap-water in my neck of the woods has a 8.8 pH rating, i have decided to use acidulated malt in about 2-3% of my grain bill from now on. My question is can i expect any albeit very subtle flavour from this malt or is it purely to balance out the pH? It would be interesting to hear if anyone has done a side-by-side experiment of a batch with and without acidulated or sour grapes malt and if so was there any difference. cheers


----------



## Rocker1986 (2/3/17)

I use it at about 2% in my pale beers (both ale and lager) and haven't noticed any flavour contributions from it. What I have noticed is an increased efficiency though.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (2/3/17)

Yeah, from what i understand it increases mash efficiency.


----------



## LorriSanga (2/3/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> What I have noticed is an increased efficiency though.


Explains things. Thanks Rocker


----------



## manticle (2/3/17)

If you use too much you will taste it.

However, rather than dwell on water pH, measure actual mash pH if you can and then work out how much sauermalz to use to adjust (will differ between brew types - darker grists are more acidic).


----------



## GalBrew (2/3/17)

I use between 100-200g in all my lighter coloured brews (gravity and colour dependant in a 23L batch). I've found it unnecessary in my dark beers as the roast malts bring the mash pH down sufficiently (using Melbourne water from Cardinia reservoir). It's a good thing to get in the habit of using though as it makes mineral adjustments far more manageable.


----------



## droid (2/3/17)

Chew on some Gladfield Sour Grapes malt, it's certainly got some zing!


----------



## Mardoo (2/3/17)

And the Gladfield is the nicest of the four I've tasted!


----------



## Clever Brewing Bloke (2/3/17)

Mardoo said:


> And the Gladfield is the nicest of the four I've tasted!


And you announce this JUST as the boss & I agreed TODAY to drop it as a product?


----------



## SBOB (2/3/17)

or just scrap the acidulated malt and use lactic acid for an easier and more exact pH adjustment tool


----------



## Mardoo (2/3/17)

It's not like anyone uses acidulated malt for its flavour.


----------



## SBOB (2/3/17)

Mardoo said:


> It's not like anyone uses acidulated malt for its flavour.


Theres a flavour difference between (assuming same end pH result)
- standard grain bill and lactic acid added to adjust ph to suit
- standard grain bill, substituting 2% acidulated malt to adjust ph to suit
?

Isnt acidulated malt just normal malt, sprayed with lactic and dried?
It makes sense for a 'reinheitsgebot' brewer though


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/3/17)

Before I was checking pH I first used it for a red ale. It was in the style guidelines but I messed up the addition and it was more like
7.8% Acidulated malt. You will definitely taste that. Crunch on some grains, it will make you squint but at ~2% its like the clean crispness of a beer well brewed, when the mash pH is correct etc.
I much prefer the acidulated malt addition rather than concentrated powder additions. Like the purity laws of German beer tradition.


----------



## manticle (2/3/17)

Powder?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/3/17)

Like Lactic Acid powder, or Citric acid, or Phosphoric acid etc.
Acidulated malt grain is an easier way and more natural way to lower the pH of your mash.
I only remember posts of brewers having a shot in the dark with powdered additions and its so much easier to get it wrong with quantities when using powdered additions.


----------



## manticle (2/3/17)

Not sure how it's easier if you're using readily available, accurate scales.

My experience of hb market phosphoric and lactic is liquid solution. Never seen powdered.

Also not sure how it's more natural. Lactic acid is a natural product and sauermalz is sour because of lactic acid. Same, naturally occurring chemical in both.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/3/17)

That is to my understanding.
To my preference I always have Acidulated Malt in my Inventory. Rather than Powdered or Liquid versions of Acid for correct mash pH.
Its about simplification for moi. :chug:


----------



## manticle (2/3/17)

I promise you that adding drops of the acid is as simple as it comes.

No worries about preference of course. We all have them.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/3/17)

Yeah unless your on the home brew shuffle and woops one drop too many.....shit!


----------



## labels (2/3/17)

You have got realise that acidulated malt is malt on which lactic acid bacteria has been introduced to add lactic acid to the malt.

The reason this was done is to comply with the German Purity Law. - - We don't, unless you want to, that is

Although your pH is high, it is the pH of the mash thatbis important, not your water and assuming your mash pH is going to be higher because you have a higher tap water pH is wrong. Total alkalinity comes into it along with other stuff. 

Generally, the naturally occuring acids in the mash plus it's enormous buffering capacity will handle the higher water pH and it should be okay (I almost guarantee it) but unless you test the pH of your mash, you're just stabbing in the dark thinking " I should . . . "


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/3/17)

This is all only relevant whenb tested properlerly with a reputable an calibrated pH test probe used properalerally.


----------



## rude (8/3/17)

Correct Its too easy


----------

